# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  اولین حراجی عمومی یک فیلم سینمایی با بلاکچین!

## wazinx

برای اولین‌بار در تاریخ سینما، حقوق معنوی فیلم سینمایی «اولین تولد» (۱st Born) در قالب فناوری بلاک‌چین به حراج گذاشته می‌شود. ۵درصد از سود این مزایده، به تهیه واکسن کرونا برای ایران اختصاص می‌یابد.

به گزارش بخش خبری وبلاگ وزینکس به نقل از مشاور رسانه‌ای بیتا فیلم، بر اساس اعلام رسمی کمپانی امریکن برایتلایت فیلم پروداکشنز، برای اولین‌بار در تاریخ سینما، حقوق معنوی فیلم سینمایی «اولین تولد» (۱st Born) ساخته علی عطشانی در قالب فناوری بلاک‌چین به حراج گذاشته می‌شود.

این حراج از روز جمعه ۲۹ مردادماه (۲۰ آگوست ۲۰۲۱) در سایت ۱stbornnft.com به صورت NFT آغاز شده و هفت روز ادامه دارد.

برندگان این مزایده، امتیاز معنوی و یک نسخه فیزیکی با امضای عوامل فیلم را دریافت خواهند کرد. ۵درصد از مبلغ نهایی مزایده، به تأمین واکسن کرونا برای ایران اختصاص داده می‌شود.

توکن غیر قابل معاوضه (NFT)، نوعی خاص از توکن‌های رمزنگاری شده است که با استفاده از تکنولوژی بلاک‌چین نوعی از دارایی دیجیتال را ایجاد می‌کند که قابل تکثیر نیست.

فیلم سینمایی «اولین تولد» (۱st Born) به کارگردانی علی عطشانی، محصول کمپانی امریکن برایتلایت فیلم پروداکشنز است. این فیلم، اولین ساخته مشترک ایران و هالیوود به شمار می‌رود.

تعدادی از بازیگران شناخته شده و مطرح هالیوود مانند ول کیلمر، رابرت نیپر، تام برنگر، تیلور کول، دنیز ریچاردز، دومنیک سوان، گِرِگ گرانبرگ، ویلیام بالدوین، کن دویتیان، جی عبدو، استیو وایلدر و کیان کاووسی در این فیلم ایرانی – آمریکایی به ایفای نقش پرداخته‌اند. بسیاری از بازیگران این سریال در بین علاقه‌مندان ایرانی شناخته شده هستند؛ بعنوان مثال ول کیلمر بازیگر نقش بتمن، رابرت نیپر بازیگر نقش تی بگ در سریال «فرار از زندان»، تام برنگر بازیگر فیلم «اینسپشن»، دنیز ریچاردز بازیگر سریال «فرندز»، دومنیک سوان بازیگر فیلم «لولیتا»، گِرِگ گرانبرگ بازیگر سریال «هیروز»، ویلیام بالدوین بازیگر فیلم «متولد چهارم ژوئیه»، کن دویتیان بازیگر فیلم «بُرات» و…

داستان «اولین تولد» (۱st Born) نگاهی کمدی به روابط سیاسی بین ایران و آمریکا در بستری خانوادگی دارد. قصه این فیلم درباره دختر آمریکایی به نام کیت و پسری ایرانی به نام بن است. پدر کیت از سناتورهای جمهوری‌خواه مجلس سنا و از مخالفین اصلی ایران است. پدر بن هم در ایران از مخالفین سرسخت آمریکا و هرگونه توافقی با آن‌ها است. کیت و بن چند سالی است در آمریکا با هم ازدواج کرده‌اند و زندگی آرامی دارند. تا این که شرایط به گونه‌ای پیش می‌رود که دو پدر کنار هم قرار می‌گیرند.

----------

